# Bad Air...*



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

Does any one ever have really bad gas with there ibs ??


----------



## stopibs (Aug 20, 2004)

Well jenn, I tell you what some days and nights a just explode with it. Sorry, it sounds sick, but it's the truh. Even with gas my stomic girgles and buldges inside. I know for shure it shure isn't comfortable.Hang in there we all have it bad somedays.


----------



## Jenn (Sep 15, 2004)

yeah i tend to have alot of nights with my tummy like that.


----------



## xxsxtxrxaxtxx (Mar 10, 2004)

I have that alot of the time, with my IBS, thats one of the things that i hate the most about IBS, its the gas. Sometimes its not too bad, and other times, its really bad. My stomach always hurts pretty bad with it too.


----------



## Diarrhea Cha Cha Cha (Sep 4, 2004)

My stomache never gurgles or makes other strange noises when I have gas, but I get a feeling of diarrhea and then I have very short, silent "Farts" that stink up the room in a matter of seconds.


----------

